# Recent Goat Hikes



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

Just thought I'd share some pics of our recent hikes with my boys.

I must admit I'm very lucky to be living at the base (7000') of a 9000' mountain! Which means without having to drive to a trail head we can literally hike out from our place onto trails which lead to the summit of this amazing mountain ...the goats love it! I can't walk out my back door with their collars/bells without them bleaping loudly until I open their gate and we hit the trail. Too FUN!!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjNHCUu7
http://flic.kr/s/aHsjPhLbWR

Holiday Cheers to all!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow! Just beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wow! how incredibly gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

More recent hikes:
Yesterday's Goat hike with Barley and Acorn turns technical but not for those silly goats! Jessica said she wanted them to live active lives and not be barn potatoes or pasture ornaments. Well let me tell you something ...these boys are just AMAZING GOATS!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Glad to hear others go for walks with their goats! We go out with our goats , dogs, cats & horses! Everyone gets along & they follow us they truly our the kids we couldn't have! Here are a couple pics from our last hike!


----------



## Taffy (Dec 9, 2011)

Gorgeous hiking locations! I'm SO jealous! Nice looking goats, too!


----------

